
In a Warming World, Is Aramco Worth a Cool $2T? - chewz
https://www.haaretz.com/opinion/.premium-in-a-warming-world-is-aramco-worth-a-cool-2-trillion-1.8084384
======
mytailorisrich
In my view this IPO is akin to selling the crown jewels and thus says
something about the state of Saudi Arabia finances and/or about their outlook
on the oil industry.

